# Free Goth Music (might be good for haunts)



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks Melissa, I didn't even notice that.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Thanks. Those are great.*

<center></center>


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I got an email from Ray yesterday and he said he's going to be putting up another album (13 tracks) of all instrumental in a couple of weeks.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Cool!!!*

<center></center>


----------

